# Adaptive Pitch test, how precise is your hearing?



## Dragonfly (Jun 15, 2010)

Adaptive Pitch: Measure your pitch perception abilities

Adjust the volume and check if it's loud enough (not too loud, don't damage your ears) and then click START TEST.

On speakers I couldn't tell a 9hz difference.
With my Grado headphones I could tell an 3.9hz difference.
With my Phillips headphones I could tell the difference between 0.9hz!

(You can see how you 'scored' at the end results.)

There are some other test there aswell, check it out!


Oh, and post your results!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 15, 2010)

2.4hz on my stereo speakers


----------



## PeteyG (Jun 15, 2010)

1.05Hz on my Beyerdymanic headphones


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 15, 2010)

I got down to 3Hz on my headphones, then couldn't discern anything tighter than that.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 15, 2010)

Also took the Rhythm test, got an 84% score.

Which is surprising.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 15, 2010)

3hz on my speakers, should have turned it up louder.

I found the tonedeaf test much harder, only got 75%


----------



## Winspear (Jun 15, 2010)

Pretty cool site! My result was 0.975 on both my speakers and my headphones. I managed to get the test to go all the way down to 0.175 or something, at which point I couldn't hear the difference. At ~0.375 I could hear the difference most of the time, but apparently not enough to get a better result

EDIT: Put it through my monitors and took it again. Significantly better. My result came out at 0.3Hz and I was correct a few times down to 0.09


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 15, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> Pretty cool site! My result was 0.975 on both my speakers and my headphones. I managed to get the test to go all the way down to 0.175 or something, at which point I couldn't hear the difference. At ~0.375 I could hear the difference most of the time, but apparently not enough to get a better result
> 
> EDIT: Put it through my monitors and took it again. Significantly better. My result came out at 0.3Hz and I was correct a few times down to 0.09



Sweet, I got about the same results on headphones.
The results you got on the monitors seem really amazing!

But I guess you can use this as a test to check if the next monitor/speaker/headphone is just as precise (or better) as the previous one


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 15, 2010)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Also took the Rhythm test, got an 84% score.
> 
> Which is surprising.



Also got 84% on the Rhythm test, high-five!

And 86,1% on the Tone deaf test! (Both results are above the very good, so I'm happy  )

But they're both pretty hard, because I don't know which ones I've done wrong, to me, I got them all right, so apparently my brain is a bit off there!

EDIT: and 95% on the AMVI test, it's not to hard, kind of a IQ test mixed with music


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 15, 2010)

On the adaptive pitch test, I got 0.675 with the ear buds that come with an ipod 

72% on the rhythm test. I'll never be a rapper then haha

75% on the tonedeaf test


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 15, 2010)

On the pitch test I got less than 0.75 Hz with pc speakers
On the rhythm test I got 90%
On the tone deaf test I got 85.6% however if I could have listened to the samples more than just once I'd have gotten a higher score I'm sure

On the musical visual thing I got:
Pitch Discrimination: 88.3%
Musical Memory: 83.0%
Contour Discrimination: 77.5%
Attention: 78.8%
Musical/visual abstraction: 88.4%


----------



## Xaios (Jun 15, 2010)

I really wanna try this, too bad I'm at work. Definitely will have to take it when I get home.


----------



## ddtonfire (Jun 15, 2010)

Adaptive pitch: 0.525 Hz on monitors.

AVMI: 100%:
Pitch Discrimination: 100%
Musical Memory: 100%
Contour Discrimination: 92.5%
Attention: 97.8%
Musical/visual abstraction: 100%


----------



## Ckackley (Jun 15, 2010)

Weird .. Got 3.0 on the crap speakers at work and a 4.4 hear with the surround sound set up.. The surround sound kinda made things weird. Not bad for a construction worker. I thought for sure I'd have damaged my ears worse than this by now. lol


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 15, 2010)

1.8 Hz with sennheiser hd201s


----------



## Shinto (Jun 15, 2010)

1.05Hz on ipod headphones.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jun 23, 2010)

0.09375 on my Sony MDR7506 Professional headphones


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 23, 2010)

Adaptive Pitch
3hz on my Logitech crapola speakers.
1.5 with my iPod earbuds plugged into said shit speakers

Rhythm test
84%

The other two tests wont load for me. Seems like the site went down. I'll take them later.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 23, 2010)

0.75 Hz on desktop speakers.


----------



## MacTown09 (Jun 26, 2010)

my overall score was .525 Hz on some stereo but i was down in the undefined Hz range for a while and was able to hear a difference on some of them. Cool site! Time to try the other tests!


----------



## clouds (Jul 8, 2010)

0.1875hz on Sennheiser HD201s also


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm glad you all like it! (Thumbs up? ) It's a nice site to compare one monitor with another in terms of precise display.


----------

